# Ukrainian: I've never thought that I would miss Ukraine.



## strangedenial

I do have a basic, maybe a little more knowledge of the language Ukrainian. But the words like: to happen, to miss, etc. have many meanings and using such words in Ukrainian is pretty complex. 

*I miss Ukraine* - Might be translated as ...... : *Я сумую за Україною.* 
But I cannot make up a sentence such as :

_I've never thought that I would miss Ukraine._
or
_I missed Ukraine. I've never though I would so._

I know that some phrases do not exists in ukrainian. But to give the feeling how can I say 

" 
*I've never thought that I would miss Ukraine.*
*or*
*I missed Ukraine. I've never though I would so.*
"

in ukrainian.
Please help thanks...


----------



## Aquatarkus

These phrases exist in Ukrainian all right, you may say:
_
I've never thought that I would miss Ukraine.
_Я ніколи не думав що буду сумувати за Україною.


----------



## strangedenial

Я ніколи не думав, що буду сумувати за Україною.

Ok I understand that and I know that. But this is just translation of words. What I ment was translation of emotions. 

In some situations written language is not used. As it means you can not translate correctly if you do not understand what kind of emotions it has in. 
To translate correctly you will have to understand the feelings in it. 
So, if you have missed a country ( a person or else ) and if you have never thought that *you would so*, what do you say ? 

When I studied in Ukraine, in prep. classes, I could translate in my mind what I wanted to say, and sometimes I spoke grammatically right. But our teacher used to correct me as : ' It is grammatically true but not spoken ' .

I miss Ukraine. I never thought I *would so*.  That *would so* is the key. 

На вулиці, говорять так, чи ні ? *:*

Ніколи не думав те, що я б сумував за Україною.
Я сумую за Україною. Ніколи не думав,що я б відчував так. 

і.т.д.

I hope I was clear enough....

Thank you !

PS: another example of non-translatable phrases : ( I hope I was clear enough )


----------



## Aquatarkus

Well, it seems to me I understand what you mean, but it's really difficult to express the necessary mood and emotions. The words themselves contain only partial information; the rest is supplied by intonation and voice of a speaker. The following variants have come into my mind (not sure all of them are fine):

_Я сумую за Україною. Ніколи не думав що це буде так.
Ніколи раніше не думав що я сумуватиму за Украіною.
Мені не вистачає України. Ніколи б не подумав що це можливо.
_
Your variants are slightly incorrect; in subordinate clause of this compound sentence the future tense of a verb should be used. So the corrected variants would be

_Ніколи не думав, що я сумуватиму (=__буду сумувати__) за Україною._
_Я сумую за Україною. Ніколи не думав, що я відчуватиму (=буду відчувати) себе так. _

By the way, do you really miss Ukraine? I remember how 10 years ago or so I met with some american preachers and when they were leaving they sang the popular Creedence's song.... only instead of "I wanna know, have you ever seen the rain" it ran as "I wanna know, will I ever sing in Ukraine"


----------



## strangedenial

Thank you tho. that helped.

Did I really miss Ukraine ? Well first of, I will be back there in August 28th, to continue my education. I studied Ukrainian this year and starting from Sep. , will be studying Spanish Lang. and Lit. in Mechnikov - Odesa. Second, yes I actually did miss Ukraine-Odesa. Although It's been only 1 month since I left her. Why wouldn't one miss a greenest , quite, soothing, lovely city ?  

By the way, if I've lived in a city where I could speak/hear a little ukrainian, I guess I wouldn't have to ask such a question. It was really difficult to study a language but not being able to speak or hear it properly.  

thanks again for help.


----------



## strangedenial

30 днів минув, і я вже сумую за Україною. 
Це не те, що мені нудно тут, але я-то сумую за Україною. 

just to make it clear - here I want to say : 

30 days passed and I already miss Ukraine.
It's not that I am bored here but somehow I miss Ukraine.

that ' *somehow* ' could be traslated as : 

"але я-то сумую за Україною. " ?

*or*

" але якимось чином, я скучаю по Україні. "


----------



## Ukrainito

I've never thought that I would miss Ukraine. - *Я б ніколи й не подумав, що сумуватиму за Україною* or *Я й уявити не міг, що колись сумуватиму за Україною.*

My translations are 100% correct grammatically and they're filled with surprise (I think that's the emotion you tried to express). As for the *I would* part, it's the so-called Future-in-the-Past which is non-existent in Ukrainian grammar. The Ukrainian Future Tense in the subordinate clause is alway the same Future Tense whether the Present or one of the Past Tenses are used in the main clause.

e.g.

I *think* I *will* miss Ukraine - Я *думаю*, що *сумуватиму (буду сумувати)* за Україною.

I *thought* (ot I'*ve thought*) I *would* miss Ukraine - Я *думав*, що *сумуватиму (буду сумувати)* за Україною.

NB. The two forms of the Future Imperfect in the Ukrainian language (e.g. *сумуватиму*/*буду сумувати*) are grammatically equal and can be used interchangeably with no slightest difference in meaning.


----------



## strangedenial

ok, thanks for all the help.
but
what about "somehow"  ?

ex: I, *somehow,* miss Ukraine.


----------



## Natabka

strangedenial said:


> 30 днів минули (plural), і я вже сумую за Україною.
> [Це](no need of "it" in Ukrainian) Не те, що мені нудно тут, але я-то сумую за Україною.
> 
> just to make it clear - here I want to say :
> 
> 30 days passed and I already miss Ukraine.
> It's not that I am bored here but somehow I miss Ukraine.
> 
> that ' *somehow* ' could be traslated as :
> 
> "але я-то сумую за Україною. " ?
> 
> *or*
> 
> " але, якимось чином, я скучаю по за Україною. "



Hi, Strangedenial!
Do you mind if I correct some minor mistakes in your variant of translation? Your translation is good but as for "somehow" I would use something else as particle "то". By "somehow" you mean "in a way"? "_Я-то сумую за Україною_" sounds like you are opposing your mood to sb else's, i.e. _She doesn'f feel the same way but I do miss Ukraine_. I'd say that "я-то сумую" in this case corresponds to "I do miss".

My variant is like this:

_30 days passed and I already miss Ukraine.
It's not that I am bored here but somehow I miss Ukraine.

Пройшло 30 днів, а я вже сумую за Україною.
Не те, щоб мені було тут нудно, але я чогось сумую за Україною._

Dictionary translates *somehow *as *як-небудь(anyhow or some time); якось; чомусь*


----------

